# Porkys



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Went out cross country skiing yesterday- running both dogs- .
First hour went great- dogs pointed a couple of pheasants and then got their butts handed to them when they tried to run some Jack rabbits- good exercise though. Made the turn back at the 3 mile mark- about 30 seconds later I heard a yelp- whistled him in and he had got swatted by a porcupine.
I told the wife to get to the truck at her own speed and I took off- Lost the dog after 10 minutes- found him hunting for those pheasants so obviously I was more concerned about him than he was. Got back to the truck and pulled 15 out of his face and 2 out of his gums. Checked him 5 times thru out the day- everything looks good and he seems like one of those dogs that won't do that again- my lab would have never come to a whistle until he was carrying the carcass back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Those darn things can be nasty!
My Lab was curious about this one, but never got too close to him. I have found porcupines in some strange places, but this is the first and only one I have run into at Farmington Bay.


----------

